# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  mitfahrgeleggenheit nach Griechenland

## tartaruga

Grosse Fahrt in dern Urlaub am 28.Juni geht es von Braunschweig los.

Ich fahre nach Thessaloniki Griechenland ber Leipzig Dresden Prag, Brno,an Wien vorbei, wo ich eventuell am Neusiedliersee noch einen Stopp machen knnte, dann ber Budapest und Belgrad.

Ungefhr 2000 km ich schtze mal 1-2 bernachtungen.
Je nachdem ob ich alles alleine fahren wrde.

Mein T4 hat vorne im Fahrerraum 3 Sitze, hinten ist Womo! Klein natrlich.

Die bernachtungskosten mssten natlich selber bernommen werden, wo und wie nach Absprache.

Wre auch bereit Gter zu transportieren...Platz habe ich ja.

Ich habe natrlich mein Board dabei. Und wenn es sich einrichten lsst und am Neusiedlersee ist Wind bin ich natrlich fr einen Stopp fr 3 Stunden, oder nach Absprache, ich bin flexibel.

Wichtig ist natrlich auch das die Papiere stimmen. Auch habe ich einen Chihuahua-Hund der mit kommt, harmlos und auf der Fahrt bemerkt man ihn kaum da er meist schlft.

Es wre sicher gut wenn man sich mal vorher treffen knnte, oder aber wenigstens ber Skype einwenig kennnenlernt

----------

